# Basque: ageri



## Setwale_Charm

Does this word mean "to appear = to come into existence" or "to appear = to come into sight?
  Thank you.


----------



## jazyk

Ageri alone means to testify or to declare. It can also be a noun meaning declaration, document, manifest or an adjective meaning evident, patent, public, obvious, clear.

It'a ageri izan that means to appear or to be obvious, to be evident.


----------



## DickHavana

ageri  - patente, notorio/ria, manifiesto/ta, evidente, público/ca, sensible, ostensible
ageri izan, ageri, ageriko  - aparecer, manifestarse, parecer, dejarse ver

The information apported by jazyk is OK


----------



## femmejolie

*Ageri :*
*1. **a. *public; *Muhammaden bizitza ~a; *Mohammed's public life ​*b. *open, manifest, clear, evident; *~ da *it's {evident || clear}; *~ da ez dutela hori egin nahi *it's clear that they don't want to do that ; *~ra atera *to uncover, reveal ​*2. **a. *cleared, open ​*b. *_( lekua ) _open, wide-open _du/ad. _*~ du ez dela gutarra *he's shown he isn't on our side _da/ad. _​


----------



## torh

Setwale_Charm said:


> Does this word mean "to appear = to come into existence" or "to appear = to come into sight?
> Thank you.


 
Ageri is not a verb. The verb is "agertu" and it mean to come into sight.

The verb meaning to come into existence is "sortu".


----------



## femmejolie

torh said:


> Ageri izan is a verb. The verb is "agertu" and it means to come into sight.
> 
> The verb meaning to come into existence is "sortu".



*Aparecer (to appear, show up, turn up)*
*Azaldu, agertu; ageri izan*
_N_on da zure aita? ez da inondik ageri
Ama Birjina agertu zitzaiola dio

Both are synonymous.

*Sortu *means to born, to make up, to create,to invent, to come up with.


*Ageri izan*: 
to appear ​*b. *
_( p. ) _to show up; *gizon hori ez da oraindik ~ *that man hasn't appeared yet ​*c. *
*amatzat ~ zaitez! *show yourself to be a mother! ​*2. *
_( sortu ) _to emerge, surface ​


----------



## DickHavana

Both are verbs (*ageri izan, agertu*) and with the same meaning.
Both appear in Elhuyar and another Basque dictionaries. 

I don't know if this is the fact, but there are a great difference between Basque dialects. If you see the same text in two different dialects you could think that they are different languages. 

For example, the same text in three dialects:

Juan 3:16.
*Labortano*
_"Alabainan Jainkoak altean du mundua maithatu, non bere Seme bekharra eman baitu, hunen baithan sinhesten duen nihor ez dadien gal, aitzitik izan dezan bethiko bizitzea"_
*Suletino*
_"Zeren Jinkoak hain du maithatü mundia, nun eman beitü bere Seme bekhotxa, amorekatik hartan sinhesten dian gizoneratik batere eztadin gal, bena ükhen dezan bethiereko bizitzia"_
*Guipuzcoano*
_"Zergatik aiñ maite izan du Jaungoikoak mundua, non eman duen bere Seme Bakarra beragan fedea duan guzia galdu ez dedin, baizik izan dezan betiko bizia"_

_*Spanish translation*:_
_"Porque de tal manera amó Dios al mundo, que ha dado a Su Hijo unigénito, para que todo aquel en Él cree, no se pierda, mas tenga vida eterna."_

Some years ago, I saw the "Pater Noster" (The God's Prayer) in the principal 7 Basque dialects and it was incredible the difference between them. Unificated Basque (*batua*) appeared in the last 60's and it's now the official language but depending the zone you are living and if you are "euskaldunzarra"  ("old speaking euskara", Basque as mother language) the Basque you speak can be different to Basque Batua. 
An euskaldunzarra from Donostia (San Sebastián) told me some years ago that when he heard people speaking euskera Batua, they reminded him the "apaches" in John Wayne's films.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Muchas gracias a todos


----------

